# Wild Knitted socks!



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I wish I can knit,,, these are neat!











http://www.icreativeideas.com/diy-rainbow-color-patch-knitted-socks/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Entrelac, I don think I have the patients for that. I love the look but I don't think I have what it takes.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Oooo...entrelac! And toe-up! And I love color! 

I may just try this.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

those are truly fun - and you KNOW how I &#9829; toe up! Maybe...one of these days. Right now I am just fascinated with lace socks!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I've always wanted to give that a try. I'm all about toe up..need to see if I have anything with nice long colorways first. Oh geez! I may have to go yarn shopping.:teehee:


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't supppose you could use just scraps. Too many ends.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

But if I made those socks, I'd have to NOT wear shoes so everyone could see!!! Very nice!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

That technique is on my bucket list ! I have seen hats , scarves, sweaters , baskets ..... BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I will attempt entrelac someday. Those socks are just gorgeous! I like working on 4 needles sometimes too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Entrelac is a great way to learn how to knit backwards (so you don't have to turn the work so often). Never thought about doing socks using entrelac.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*swoon*

someday


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Very glad everyone likes them! 

Can't wait for one of you to make a pair! :happy2:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Entrelac is a great way to learn how to knit backwards (so you don't have to turn the work so often). Never thought about doing socks using entrelac.


I didn't even know you could knit backwards. Now my heads spinning.[prophead]


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought knitting backwards was tinking? Ack! That wouldn't be all that productive at all!

Those socks are a hoot! Maybe I need to knit socks! And it could use up all sorts of little scraps of yarn, too!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't know if she protected or invented it but Meg Swanson taught us to knit backwards decades ago when I took a weekend workshop with her. She recommended you look in the mirror to check how to do it. Here is a how to from Knitty, maybe it will help you all. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/FEATreverse.html

Hotzcatz tink is just knit spelled backward, not knitting backward


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> I don't know if she protected or invented it but Meg Swanson taught us to knit backwards decades ago when I took a weekend workshop with her. She recommended you look in the mirror to check how to do it. Here is a how to from Knitty, maybe it will help you all. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/FEATreverse.html
> 
> Hotzcatz tink is just knit spelled backward, not knitting backward


My mind is blown. My skill level is so novice compared to something like this.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm still working on knitting forward! Knitting backwards is kind of mind-boggling.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Now for anyone that wants to try this but is afraid they may not turn out good for them. They are welcome to make them for MEEEEEEEEEE. I absolutely love them!!!
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

fellini123 said:


> Now for anyone that wants to try this but is afraid they may not turn out good for them. They are welcome to make them for MEEEEEEEEEE. I absolutely love them!!!
> Alice in Virginia


I was going to say the same thing! These are way too cool.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a friend who loves knitting entralac socks, but she mostly does it on the upper, not the foot. Brilliant designer to keep the entralac going throughout the sock.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I broke down and bought the book. Ebay, about $19 including shipping.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

bergere said:


> Very glad everyone likes them!
> 
> Can't wait for one of you to make a pair! :happy2:


The funniest thing happened this week: my LYS announced it will be holding a How To Do Entrelac class next week! 

I am going on Tuesday, the 15th, and trying my hand at it. Those socks just might be on my feet by the end of 2014 :hobbyhors


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Woodpecker said:


> I didn't even know you could knit backwards. Now my heads spinning.[prophead]


Apparently not yet, anyway......... BUT, you can definitely crochet backwards, at least for a finish. Can't remember if the stitch has a name but it is for finishing purposes and gives a solid almost rope-like finish for stability. It is awkward as all get out the first time, but it gets better as you go along. I used it on a summer type broomstick lace top and finished all edges that way.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

katy said:


> Apparently not yet, anyway......... BUT, you can definitely crochet backwards, at least for a finish. Can't remember if the stitch has a name but it is for finishing purposes and gives a solid almost rope-like finish for stability. It is awkward as all get out the first time, but it gets better as you go along. I used it on a summer type broomstick lace top and finished all edges that way.


That's called a reverse single crochet, sometimes twisted single crochet. You could certainly actually crochet backwards, too, but it'd take some doing.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

I learned it as crab stitch. And it IS awkward!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've seen it called that only once, Belldandy, as an alternative name for the stitch listed in a pattern. It's crazy how one stitch can have so many dang names.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Taylor R. said:


> I've seen it called that only once, Belldandy, as an alternative name for the stitch listed in a pattern. It's crazy how one stitch can have so many dang names.


Well, it could have to do with the fact that I saw it on a Victorian facsimile pattern book.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I went to Entrelac class this afternoon, and discovered, like cables, it isn't nearly so difficult as it appears! :clap: Having done sock heels really helped a lot with technique, the turns and picking up stitches didn't throw me at all, whereas quite a few of the ladies at the class struggled with those parts.

This is what I accomplished in an hour and a half of class:


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Ooo...nice!


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Pretty...


----------

